# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Windows 2003 Server - сбрасываются разрешения NTFS

## Downkey

Народ, помогите! 
Имеется небольшая локалка, в ней W2003 Server выполняет роль DC. Он же через файрвол является шлюзом в интернет, на нем же установлен сервер администрирования Каспера. И тут же имеется расшаренный ресурс для пользователей домена, на котором лежит база 1С 7.7 
Примерно с неделю назад началась такая муть: 
периодически на каталоге (и соответсвенно на подчиненных) каталогах и файлах сбрасываются разрешения NTFS. Т.к. 1С работает по шаре, то доступ на шару "всем - изменение", разрешения NTFS установлены "пользователям домена - изменение".  
И вот ежесуточно разрешения NTFS сбрасываются в "пользователям домена - только чтение".  
Почему это началось и как с этим бороться

----------

